# Plumbing in the Vesuvius



## cracked_bean (Apr 13, 2014)

Spent some time today plumbing in the machine. All the fittings needed were in there. It is a bit awkward to do and a second pair of hands help but all done now. Did have a leak or two in the process but that was mostly solved with more PTFE tape and bravery in doing up nuts.

Once I had the water feed in the drip tray was easy to do, they are compression tube fittings, just push back the collar to remove the plug and push the supplied tube back in. I ended up being a bit lazy and just drilled a hole into my drain pipe poked my tube through and sealed it up after.

I know the film is still on, it's coming off tomorrow if everything is OK in the morning. Also need to source a ring for the hole I put in my worktop. One benefit of having an old tired kitchen is that I don't care about drilling into it. Pulling some great shots with the rave espresso taster.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Depending on where you drilled the pipe, you will probably have smell's and gas from the sewer coming up through your drip tray.


----------



## cracked_bean (Apr 13, 2014)

I did worry about that... but it's my sink pipe and it drops into the drain so I am all safe!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Congrats on taking the time - I'm sure you know already but you will be rewarded 

My V was plumbed in and what a rolls-Royce setup it was, I never tired of hearing the water tank sensor kick in and fill from mains.....

I ran it with bwt bestmax - what setup do you have?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

cracked_bean said:


> I did worry about that... but it's my sink pipe and it drops into the drain so I am all safe!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Providing there's a u-bend downstream, you should be fine, and no smells should come up.


----------



## cracked_bean (Apr 13, 2014)

I have a BRITA quell c 300, can't remember my reason specifically but I realised the volume of water it can handle was pretty high so it is plumbed into my kitchen tap as well. It is great drinking water as well as good for the machine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

Great piece of work! The coffee corner has shaped up nicely.

I think you would not face issues with the sewer. I personally us the pipe of the washing machine.

I am still waiting to receive mine but I also am planning on plumb it in.

I like what @kennyboy993 said about (not) getting "tired" . I suspect I will be listening carefully not to miss it .

Are you getting thick, sweet, full of flavours shots?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

cracked_bean said:


> I did worry about that... but it's my sink pipe and it drops into the drain so I am all safe!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Providing you have a trap downstream of the hole you will be OK. If not and it goes straight to drain you will have smells/gas coming back.


----------



## cracked_bean (Apr 13, 2014)

The flavours are great, it is quite an improvement over the previous setup and the consistency is brilliant. The novelty of both the drain and the tank plumbed in hasn't worn off. Find myself draining and flushing more than I ever did. Nearly had an accident before when I went to test the water in the tank and the machine thought the level was low and started filling. I wasn't a big milk drinker but I find myself having macchiato or cortardo quite often now too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

John Yossarian said:


> Great piece of work! The coffee corner has shaped up nicely.
> 
> I think you would not face issues with the sewer. I personally us the pipe of the washing machine.
> 
> ...


 Providing it is a vertical washing M/ch pipe with the trap at the bottom it will be fine. OR If you connect under the sink bowl into a junction, providing it is above the trap.


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

The Vesuvius has landed at last. I have been waiting for it for quite some time but it finally reached my place.

I am going to install it (plumbing it) on Saturday as I want to pay full attention to the job at hand. Your observations shared here will be taken into account.

I look forward to the first shot.

Cheers,

John


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Looking smart


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

John Yossarian said:


> The Vesuvius has landed at last. I have been waiting for it for quite some time but it finally reached my place.
> I am going to install it (plumbing it) on Saturday as I want to pay full attention to the job at hand. Your observations shared here will be taken into account.
> I look forward to the first shot.
> Cheers,
> ...


Congrats John, I'm sure you'll love the machine. It is very capable.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

I could not wait till Saturday and once back home from work I plumbed it in. Had to sort out a leak due to bad gasket but in the end everything was OK.

I pulled a few shots and my wife said that for the first time she could feel the coffee delicate taste. All things said/written about how great Vesuvius is are true!

This machine really is a miracle. I have not yet played with profiles but just watching the coffee dripping from the naked portafilter brings so much joy.

Cheers,

John


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Nice machines wish I had one?


----------



## NikonGuy (Jul 31, 2014)

Great setup John, enjoy!


----------



## cracked_bean (Apr 13, 2014)

Looks great! Out of interest where was your leak?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

It looks so shiny and I can just make out the owner in the reflection.


----------



## cracked_bean (Apr 13, 2014)

DavecUK said:


> It looks so shiny and I can just make out the owner in the reflection.
> 
> <img alt="image.png.bc755ccb5e28455d03608fcb5e47bf47.png" data-fileid="36490" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_02/image.png.bc755ccb5e28455d03608fcb5e47bf47.png" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


I was very aware of my reflection in all images and videos I had taken. Reminded me heavily to make sure I had clothes on!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

The Shinning this with Jack


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I was actually going to make a Harry Potter reference, but I thought the link might be a bit obscure....Do any of you spot the reason!


----------



## cracked_bean (Apr 13, 2014)

DavecUK said:


> I was actually going to make a Harry Potter reference, but I thought the link might be a bit obscure....Do any of you spot the reason!


Nope, I'm intrigued

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I spotted the Electric meter on the left, the shelf or possibly ceiling above...thought perhaps John doesn't have gas and had a momentary vision of his setup being in a modified version of this. 

The coffee bar under the stairs....


















It has actually been done many times....so not totally in jest.


----------



## cracked_bean (Apr 13, 2014)

I actually have a useless nook under my stairs... would get the machine out of the kitchen...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

cracked_bean said:


> I actually have a useless nook under my stairs... would get the machine out of the kitchen...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I know, looks amazing doesn't it....the trouble with my understair cupboard is, I would be making coffee in my hallway with the kitchen door constantly bumping me in the arse. good place to store your coffee paraphernalia tho.


----------



## cracked_bean (Apr 13, 2014)

I got pretty sick of doors doing that, I promptly removed them all!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

DavecUK said:


> It looks so shiny and I can just make out the owner in the reflection.
> 
> 
> View attachment 36490


 Hi Dave, you got me.  I noticed it too late to change it.

Still, the coffee the machine produces is out of this world. So far I have not had a bad shot. I have deliberately started with some Italian beans from Lidl for £7.99 as I expected a learning curve. The first shot came out with the tiger stripes, something I would have never expected. Quickly did I moved to Kenian beans and, wow.

It is amazing how the sweating on the naked filter appears and develop in a thick full of flavours and dark brown colours pour. Thanks go to all of you who were sharing the machine capabilities and gave me encouragement.

Cheers,

John


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

DavecUK said:


> I spotted the Electric meter on the left, the shelf or possibly ceiling above...thought perhaps John doesn't have gas and had a momentary vision of his setup being in a modified version of this.
> 
> The coffee bar under the stairs....
> 
> ...


 Dave you are spot on! It is in the space I was given under the stairs and I had to put the extra shelf to be given the space. What a man is capable of doing for their coffee shrine


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

Yesterday, I had plenty of time to play with the Vesuvius and I noticed a few things. First thing, immense consitency in the cup. I did an experiment, kept everything the same and simply changed profiles. There was a significant, easily detectable difference between the taste, and it was reproducible.

The Vesuvius can take the finest groudn coffee no other machine (Rocket R9 I suspect would be able too) would go even near.

The waste water is not moving down the drain for some reason and keeps the drip tray overflowing. I had, on a few occasions, to manually move the drain to release the air pocket formed inside the tubing.

Has anyone noticed anything similar and if yes, how have you resolved it?

The automatic filling of the reservoir via the solenoid, never reaches even the half full reservoir. It keeps it relatively low. I have followed the recommendation to leave it at Mid when in the advanced menu (it came as High from Paolo). Is this th ereason for that? Should I change it to High again?

All in all, I am still getting amazed byt the capabilities Vesuvius has.

Cheers,

John


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Not sure, the machine is a beast does some amazing stuff and I wouldn't get rid, I wish they would do another design of machine. You can't get service like it.


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

My coffee corner in the kitchen seems to have slightly expanded somehow?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Cool set up


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

ratty said:


> My coffee corner in the kitchen seems to have slightly expanded somehow?
> 
> View attachment 36560





ratty said:


> My coffee corner in the kitchen seems to have slightly expanded somehow?
> 
> View attachment 36560


 Looks terrific if i had more space would love a similar setup. Well done ?


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

ratty said:


> My coffee corner in the kitchen seems to have slightly expanded somehow?
> 
> View attachment 36560


 Hi Ratty, you definitely have shaped a nice coffee "corner". Looks great and you must like spending time there . Great job!


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

It was all spread around the kitchen previously.

Yesterday I packed up and stored the Gaggia and semi-retired the Pavoni for now.

Moved the toaster and bread bin to the other side and claimed a whole long area for just coffee!

Luckily I'm the only person that is using the kitchen! ?


----------

